

The Uber recruitment scandal isn't scandalous - scottrblock
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/27/6074919/the-uber-recruitment-scandal-isnt-scandalous

======
bs287
Agreed, 100%. It's business. And, it's all designed to help these drivers get
a better job. Who is hurt here?

